# What to border a wooden shed with? Grass/gravel/rock/stone??



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Howdy Folks,
What kind of "ground" should I surround my outdoor shed with? I've pondered 1" stones, gravel, even pavement or rubber mulch. I just can't decide, because don't know the best choice given the circumstances. My instinct is telling me to move the "wet and green stuff" (the lawn) away from the structure, to preserve the wooden components. 

I have a 12'x16' wooden stick-built shed in my yard. It looks roughly 12-15yrs old. The prior owners weren't the most attentive keepers, and this shed needs some rehabilitation. It's got T-1-11 siding that's growing green stuff at the bottoms. I think this is because the yard's grass has been growing up against it for awhile, and transferring some growth into the wood. I plan on rehabbing the siding to include pressure washing, sealing and repainting. I also plan on replacing the 2'x1 trim on the exterior (after stripping/painting)

Thoughts? 



Other projects this shed needs:
Replacement roof with a ridge vent installed. 
Replacement/fixing the ill-fitting doors. 
Installation of electrical outlets to supply various power tools (table saws, etc)
Organization to maximize storage capacity and to optimize usability.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Is the lumber at the base of the shed pressure treated? If not and plants are growing out of the rotting lumber, any landscaping is going to be a bandaid fix.
You're probably right to keep organic materials away from the base, but make sure that you're not spending a pile of money on pretty stone that is just going to bury a rotting shed floor. If it needs fixing, now is the time.

Also, does the shed have gutters? If it is a tall structure, some stone filled drainage around the perimeter would be a good thought.


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

No on the gutters. Stone filled drainage as in surrounding with stone?

"wood at the bases?" as in the anchors that. Into the ground? The flooring? The 2x6' base? Im pretty sure it is...whoever built this shed seems pretty on the ball about doing it right. But I can't honestly say by just looking at it. 

How can I tell pressure treated from not pressure treated by just looking?


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's a pit if the general outside view.


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

BoxAlarm said:


> No on the gutters. Stone filled drainage as in surrounding with stone?
> 
> "wood at the bases?" as in the anchors that. Into the ground? The flooring? The 2x6' base? Im pretty sure it is...whoever built this shed seems pretty on the ball about doing it right. But I can't honestly say by just looking at it.
> 
> How can I tell pressure treated from not pressure treated by just looking?


Here's a view of the " base wood"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with trying to keep up with the maintaince on that shed.
It needed to be built no less them 12" oof the ground or as you can see it's going to rot out the siding.
T-111 is one of the highest maintaince sidings you can have.
Your would be way ahead of the game to make the long needed wood repairs and install new vinyl siding to protect the wood.


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

So here's my plan. 
Cutting off the bottom ~6" of siding from the shed and replacing it with a 2x6 or 2x8. I know I need to wash it and remove the layers of paint and green junk. I'll seal, prime, and paint prior to attaching the 2x6 or 2x8 along the bottom and caulking the joint. 

What solution (bleach vs soap?) should I consider in the above?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Use a TSP solution to clean the panels. Make sure that you get some flashing under the siding that goes over the top of your new skirt boards so water doesn't get stuck behind the panels.


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

TSP? Tender Sock puppets?

Good point on the flashing!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

BoxAlarm said:


> TSP? Tender Sock puppets?


Trisodium Phosphate


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

So would a weed fabric barrier and a bed of 1" stones held with this water buildup during heavy rains?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Landscape fabric and stone would just hide all that water from plain sight, but it would still be there rotting out your support posts. If water tends to hang out there you should look into getting the drainage worked out. How you do that depends on where you are, your soil, and the lay of your land (and that of your neighbor's).


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Once structure is fixed and you address drainage, I would use rubber mulch. It looks nice and you can get it in colors. 

If you install 2x6 and 2x8 for the bottom sections you plan to cut off? You should use pressure treated but then you may not be able to paint or stain it for 6 months or more.

I would also think about using something like Sherwin Williams Woodscapes, 100 percent acrylic solid stain for the shed instead of primer and paint. You can get it mixed to any color just like paint. No primer is required.


----------

